# Great. There's yet another new memory card format, XQD



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

So far only Nikon have signed up. Annoyingly the thing is a bit bigger than a SD card so there's no chance of adapters for older cameras.







http://www.wirefresh.com/nikon-say-the-xqd-memory-format-is-the-future-photographers-sob/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2012)

I have never yet filled up an SD card, and therefore never needed to feel the need to carry a spare with me. It is possible that a professional photographer doing HD video recording might appreciate such a card, but that isn't me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 24, 2012)

They must be on drugs quite frankly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2012)

Attention Nikon: my batteries invariably give out on me long before my SD card is anywhere near full. Go look into that instead.

I do carry spare SD cards, but only if I'm taking photos at a protest and I might want someone to spirit some of my pictures away in case I get arrested.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 24, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They must be on drugs quite frankly.


Quite, you could even develop a micro SD holder that had a spot to tuck a spare one, thus relieving the user of the need to not lose the spare. Of course you wouldn't make as much money on it....


----------

